# Bad Polaris Tap



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Any indications why that splice failed?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Fredman said:


> Any indications why that splice failed?


I havent got a clue. 
We had about 60 amps on the circuit about an hour after start up.
The splice was in mid air, not within two inches of anything.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I bet someone forgot to tighten it.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I bet someone forgot to tighten it.


Yup.

Seen that happen a few times. Nothing like a loose connection to make things warm up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose connection is about all that could do it, unless there was a high resistance connection to ground which is unlikely.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I bet someone forgot to tighten it.


You mean the installers cell phone rang?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Nooooo. No. Well, maybe...... No. Definitely no. :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It looked like everything was tight.
I did notice some green corrosion on one of the conductors.
It wasn't shorted out just melted.


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

Judging from the "distractions photo" I could understand why the tap was not tightened:whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Found this burned splice. The Hotel was shut down by the fire department because someone smelled smoke. Took an hour to fix :thumbsup:and six hours to get the permit, inspection and utility to re-energize the transformer.:laughing:
> This was on South Beach during the Winter Music Conference.
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1136&stc=1&d=1238066244
> Needless to say, many distractions walking around.
> ...


Oh man I love Florida. I think it was the little chippe with the pink shorts that made that splice burn up ....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Oh man I love Florida. I think it was the little chippe with the pink shorts that made that splice burn up ....


It only gits skimpier as the weather gets warmer. This was March 25th. We thought it was cool out that night.


----------

